

YouTube's HTML5 Player - cake
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2010/01/youtubes-html5-player.html

======
Groxx
I very much like this :) Lower CPU, doesn't slow down the page, and the UI
responds much faster.

Downsides: no fullscreen (yet), and doesn't skip-to-and-buffer from the middle
(loads a frame, and waits until load-from-beginning catches up). As I
typically watch all of a video if it's on Youtube, though, that's easily
acceptable.

~~~
tolmasky
There seem to be plenty of little UI glitches to: like not being able to click
to position the audio level (have to drag the knob instead). Obviously these
should be easily fixable, but I'd like them to fix them.

------
heresy
Is it just me or does HTML 5 video support seem like a Google plan to leverage
their video dominance into browser market share at the expense of Microsoft?

Not that I'm complaining, the sooner Trident goes down in flames, the better.

~~~
netcan
The danger is, I suppose, if they where leveraging any of their content
dominance to promote integration between browser and content and therefore
lock-in.

~~~
olsonjeffery
Firefox 3.6 includes "HTML 5" in the list of features, supposedly. Does this
include video support? I don't know.

I wonder if youtube is restricting browser versions. The idea of vendor lock-
in for an open standard (HTML 5) is stupid, though. The reason more browsers
aren't on the list, I gather, is that they don't have [adequate] support.

------
oomkiller
AMAZING, uses 1/3 of the cpu the flash version does! Not perfect yet, but much
better!

